# Info und Bitte an Interfun-Betroffene



## sascha (7 Oktober 2003)

Info und Bitte an die Betroffenen des Interfun-Spam

Wie schon gemeldet, sitzt der Geschäftsführer von Interfun wegen Betrugsverdachts in Untersuchungshaft. Am Donnerstag, 9. Oktober, plant das ARD-Magazin Plusminus noch einmal einen größeren Bericht über die Spamwelle, die 0190-Grußkarten und Interfun. Dabei werden, so der verantwortliche Redakteur Sven Herold, auch neue Fakten über Interfun auf den Tisch kommen, die der Öffentlichkeit bisher noch nicht bekannt sind. 

Sven Herold sucht nun noch einmal Betroffene der Interfun-Grußkarten für ein Interview. Diese sollen vor der Kamera schildern, was ihnen genau passiert ist und welche (finanziellen) Folgen die gefälschten Grußkarten für sie hatten. Gedreht würde bereits am morgigen Mittwoch, Eile ist also geboten. Das ARD-Team kommt ins Haus, am Besten wären also Betroffene aus dem Raum Hessen/Frankfurt. Wer interessiert ist, sollte sich bitte umgehend bei ihm unter [email protected] melden. Bis zum späten Abend ist er auch unter Handy erreichbar. Nummer gibts auf Anfrage bei mir. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Chemiker (7 Oktober 2003)

@ Jurist   :doggy: 

Diese Grußkartengeschichte hast Du doch intensiv Betreut, oder ?? :respekt: 

Kann in dieser Sache leider nicht dienlich sein.
Werde mir aber diesen Termin dick im Kalender anstreichen.
 :thumb: 

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Oktober 2003)

@ Chemiker


Ja das war meine Sache, nur vor die Kamera will ich nicht. Frankfurt ist auch zu weit.


----------



## Fidul (7 Oktober 2003)

Was denn, keine Lust auf schummrige Beleuchtung, Langhaarperücke, Brille und flashcen Bart?  :lol: 


Wann soll eigentlich diese Sendung laufen? Bis jetzt habe ich für den 9. noch nix im Programm gefunden.


----------



## technofreak (7 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag, 9. Oktober, plant das ARD-Magazin Plusminus noch einmal
> einen größeren Bericht über die Spamwelle, die 0190-Grußkarten und Interfun.



Stimmt der Termin wirklich?

1: ARD Plusminus hat immer den Sendeplatz Dienstags, wie z.B 
http://www.swr.de/plusminus/beitrag/03_09_02/beitrag7.html

2: am 9.10 (Donnerstag) gibt es Monitor , sonst nichts in Richtung Info-Magazin (auch im Videotext ist nichts 
von einer eventuellen Programmänderung oder Vorhersage) 

3: die nächste Sendung von HR: 
Das Erste | Dienstag, 21.10.03 | 21:55 Uhr Plusminus
HR  | Länge: 35 Minuten  	 
Das ARD-Wirtschaftsmagazin 
(Sven Herold ist vom HR ) 

tf


----------



## sascha (7 Oktober 2003)

kann sein, dass er den beitrag für monitor macht? letztendlich sitzt er ja in der wirtschaftsredaktion des hr und arbeitet möglicherweise nicht nur für eine redaktion. aufklärung über den genauen termin gibt er sicher, wenn man ihn nochmal anschreibt.


----------



## technofreak (7 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein, dass er den beitrag für monitor macht?



halte ich nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich, Monitor ist ein Politmagazin. Leider ist weder über Videotext noch über die 
On-Line Programmvorschau im Moment irgendetwas über den Inhalt der nächsten Monitorsendung (oder Plusminus)  zu erfahren. 
tf


----------



## technofreak (8 Oktober 2003)

Laut Videotext ist in der morgigen Monitorsendung nichts zum Thema Dialerabzocke geplant 
tf


----------



## Chemiker (8 Oktober 2003)

*Sendetermin pm-Ratgeber*

@ ALLE

Habe gerade versucht beim HR etwas über den Sentetermin zu erfahren, aber dort in der Red. gab es keine weiteren Info's. :-? 

Habe mich auf der Mailbox von s. Herold verewigt, mal schauen was dabei herauskommt. :3d: 

Hot-News dann hier im Thread.

Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## technofreak (9 Oktober 2003)

Im Februar hat er schon mal über Interfun berichtet: 

http://www.hr-online.de/fs/plusminus/2003021108.html
damals :  11.02.2003


> In einem ähnlichen Fall hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Braunschweig aus Mangel an Beweisen daher gerade entschieden:
> 
> „Bei diesem Sachverhalt ist ... ein strafrechtlich relevantes Verhalten der Firma Interfun GmbH nicht
> festzustellen, so, dass das Verfahren wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs einzustellen war“


Das scheint ja wohl die jetzt zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft anders zu sehen, sonst hätte es wohl keine  Haftbefehle gegeben....

tf


----------



## sascha (10 Oktober 2003)

http://www.holtzbrinck.com/ger/news/11.26.02.html



> Preisträger des Georg von Holtzbrinck Preises für Wirtschaftspublizistik 2002:
> 
> In der Kategorie Elektronische Medien zeichnet die Jury
> 
> ...



Na, mal sehen, wann er den neuen Interfun-Beitrag nun wirklich bringt.


----------



## BenTigger (11 Oktober 2003)

Ach aehm... ist der Beitrag nun am Do. gesendet worden?? :gruebel:


----------



## technofreak (11 Oktober 2003)

Nein, das waren die Themen von Plusminus vom Dienstag: 
http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/default.asp

die nächste HR-Plusminus am 21.10 , 21:55 , Themen bisher nicht bekannt 
tf


----------

